# Scent Free products



## Blondie~4~Browning (Sep 24, 2010)

Coming from a female perspective, I miss my "smell good" shampoos and soaps during the hunting season, but its so important to me to be SCENT FREE! I usually start bathing in scent free product one-two weeks before bow season starts and continue over the next three months. So I need to make sure I keep stocked up on this stuff! 

I have found that the shampoos and conditioners in the hunting aisles are just no good for my hair. And i'm sure most of you females agree! They leave it dried out and hard to comb through!  Sometimes you pay a lot for a small bottle. Not to mention a bar of soap or bottle of "ALL-IN-ONE" soap just _DOES NOT_ lather up!  And it leaves my skin feeling weird. And what are we supposed to shave with? And SCENT FREE deodorant? ...that stuff just DOESN'T WORK!  So whether your male or female, I wanted to share with you some products I have found online that seem to do JUST as good as the NAME BRAND hunting scent-free product you find at the big name stores! 

I have used these products for two years now and don't have any complaints!! I recommend both the *ALBA BOTANICA* and *AVALON ORGANICS* brand. I order them from www.iherb.com - their prices are cheaper than ordering straight from the brand's website. 

However, you can find some scent free stuff at your local grocery story. We find these at walmart: deoderant (Dove, Secret, Mitchum), Dove scent free bar soap, and Dove scent free shower gel! I absolutely love the DOVE Scent Free shower gel! works great and i actually FEEL clean after a shower. The Dove soap bar works great for baths or shaving! And they cost less than a special "hunters-scent free" bar. 

This is not to say we don't buy or use the hunters scent free products. We don't purchase near as much because most will be scent-free or DIRT fragrance. So we will save the special "dirt" fragrance for the weekends or the nights before we go hunting! Helps save on buying those costly name brand scent-free stuff.

Starting from top to bottom, left to right:
1 - Avalon Organics, Moisturizing Shampoo, Olive & Grape Seed, Fragrance Free, 11 fl oz ($5.90 @ iherb.com)
2 - Avalon Organics, Extra Moisturizing Conditioner, Olive & Grape Seed, 11 fl oz ($5.90 @ iherb.com)
3 - Avalon Organics, Bath & Shower Gel, Olive & Grape Seed, Fragrance Free, 12 fl oz ($6.41 @ iherb.com)
4 - Dove Sensitive Skin Unscented Body Wash _(Look for the Equate brand at Walmart! That's what I use)_
5 _- _Avalon Organics, Moisturizing Cream Shave, Aloe-Unscented, 8 fl oz ($4.65 @ iherb.com)
6 - Alba Botanica, Very Emollient Body Lotion, Original Unscented, 12 fl oz ($6.41 @ iherb.com)
7 - Avalon Organics, Hand & Body Lotion, Aloe-Unscented, 12 fl oz ($7.67 @ iherb.com)
8 - Alba Botanica, Leave-in Conditioner, Fragrance Free, 7 oz ($5.24 @ iherb.com) _(Only takes small amount! This has lasted me through my 2nd year!)_
9 - Alba Botanica, Strong Hold Style Gel, Fragrance Free, 7 oz ($5.46 @ iherb.com)
10 - Mitchum PowerGel Unscented Deoderant (found this at walmart along with other brands. We are testing different ones to see which works the best)
11 - Dove Sensitive Skin Unscented Beauty Bars _(check Walmart)_
12 - Alba Botanica, Medium Hold Hair Spray, 8 fl oz ($5.97 @ iherb.com) _(I use this when I curl my hair for work! Love it!)_
13 - SportsWash  = Found at Walmart in camping section


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Sep 27, 2010)

This stuff shouldnt be allowed on a hunting forum...see what happens when we invite you girls to hunt!!!  aaaahhhh Next thing thats gonna happen is your going to ask us to "spruce" up deer camp.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey scott! i just wanted to hear other people's ideas!! Didn't think i was being too "girly" on here! LOL


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2010)

Been using the Avalon Organics for a while now. Works great but without the conditioner, the shampoo is useless and drying. Gionvanni also makes a scent free frizz serum that works even in the rain.

The best non-drying soap I've found for hunting is by far Grandpa's Baking Soda soap. Good stuff, keeps your skin soft and scent free for a lot longer. 

Try www.luckyvitamin.com for even cheaper prices when you can catch em on sale. 

Also, plain old Arm and Hammer unscented deodorant seems to work perfectly. Mitchum and Secret, although scent free, have a distinct smell to them that A&H doesn't and it's only $1.79.

Oh yeah, don't forget to stock up at the Clinique counter for your fragrance free makeup if you have to have it to hunt it.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks T-bug for the input!!  I love the Avalon conditioner.  Yea they both can dry your hair out some, but that's why i LOVE the LEAVE-In-CONDITIONER. it helps out so much and makes combing through so much easier.   Unfortunately the A&H deoderant does NOT work very well for me and my husband!  Guess we're just stanky people! LOL  

I am gonna check out those other products and websites you mentioned!!!  Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 29, 2010)

Anna , your wasting your money , baking soda and watch the wind ....


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Sep 29, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> Anna , your wasting your money , baking soda and watch the wind ....


 
I'm not near as a mature hunter as you     so I think I'll keep playing it safe and stay cleaned up in the fragrance-free stuff! I don't wanna take any chances!!


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 29, 2010)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> I'm not near as a mature hunter as you     so I think I'll keep playing it safe and stay cleaned up in the fragrance-free stuff! I don't wanna take any chances!!



you have met me and you still called me mature .....


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Sep 29, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> you have met me and you still called me mature .....


 
  "Mature" sounds better than "old"     or "older"


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 29, 2010)

Blondie~4~Browning said:


> "Mature" sounds better than "old"     or "older"



just don't call me late fer supper ....


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Sep 29, 2010)

nugefan said:


> just don't call me late fer supper ....


 
i second that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> you have met me and you still called me mature .....



You are old!!!   



Blondie~4~Browning said:


> "Mature" sounds better than "old"     or "older"



Sic him, Anna!!


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## turtlebug (Sep 29, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> you have met me and you still called me mature .....



I sure ain't gonna call you mature, but can I call you "stinky"?       

 


Anna, check around some of the other online vitamin shops and such. Some of em, when you first sign up will offer free shipping with your first order. Also, I've gotten some great deals on Giovanni and Avalon products off of ebay as well. 

Giovanni products are well worth the money.  They work great year round. I used them as well as the baking soda soap during the summer while were were hunting hogs. To me, hogs are more sensitive to scent whereas deer tend to lean a bit on the curious side.  

I found a website a while back for homemade soaps. The lady had what she called "hunter's soaps". They came scented in perismmon, crabapple, honeysuckle and such. All kinds of scents that are attractive to deer. I'll have to look and see if I can find it again. Meant to bookmark it and give them a try this year but forgot about it. 

Wonder if she could come up with a white acorn scented soap for us?


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Sep 29, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I found a website a while back for homemade soaps. The lady had what she called "hunter's soaps". They came scented in perismmon, crabapple, honeysuckle and such. All kinds of scents that are attractive to deer. I'll have to look and see if I can find it again. Meant to bookmark it and give them a try this year but forgot about it.
> 
> Wonder if she could come up with a white acorn scented soap for us?


 
oooh!! i'll definitely look up the homemade soaps! that's an awesome idea to bath in PERSIMMON soap!   hey - do you think we could get by with shampooing/conditioning our hair in APPLE SCENT?  cuz i think suave or V05 has apple scent! hmm.you got me thinking outside the box now!  yea the white acorn or even a FIELD CORN scent soap would be a hit!


----------



## fishhair (Oct 8, 2010)

> Anna , your wasting your money , baking soda and watch the wind ....



i'll second that one.  the hunting industry is out there to make money.  watch all the shows, they are full of products that are nothing more than gimmicks.  i promise you that you can buy all the soap, 'you can't smell me spray', scent lock suits, blah blah blah, - and a deer will still wind you.  hunt the wind, but most importantly HUNT!  don't worry bout all that crap you see on tv about scent, look into the wind when you hunt, you'll be surprised.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 10, 2010)

fishhair said:


> i'll second that one.  the hunting industry is out there to make money.  watch all the shows, they are full of products that are nothing more than gimmicks.  i promise you that you can buy all the soap, 'you can't smell me spray', scent lock suits, blah blah blah, - and a deer will still wind you.  hunt the wind, but most importantly HUNT!  don't worry bout all that crap you see on tv about scent, look into the wind when you hunt, you'll be surprised.



This is very true, but considering how most women are about their hair, I'm not gonna go out there smelling like some perfumed up wild exotic flower that's only found in African jungles.  

Washed my hair with that green scent eliminator crud last year three days in a row and couldn't get the danged knots out of it.  

It's taken me a LONG time to grow my hair out long, I don't want to have to cut it all off because Triclosan turned it to mush.


----------



## Blondie~4~Browning (Oct 12, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> This is very true, but considering how most women are about their hair, I'm not gonna go out there smelling like some perfumed up wild exotic flower that's only found in African jungles.
> 
> Washed my hair with that green scent eliminator crud last year three days in a row and couldn't get the danged knots out of it.
> 
> It's taken me a LONG time to grow my hair out long, I don't want to have to cut it all off because Triclosan turned it to mush.


 
Well I don't feel I'm wasting my money. Yes I do play the wind. BUT --- like TBug says, our hair can smell so strong with all the different products we use.  But I don't want to leave a scent trail as I'm walking to my stand.  Gotta keep the odors out wherever I go! not just "play the wind" in the stand. 

TBug -- try that scent-free leave-in conditioner i mentioned above! works great! doesn't take much! its like a cream.


----------



## EAVAngler (Nov 12, 2010)

http://www.soapshed.com/store/Hunters-Soap-Sampler-pr-16455.html


Got dirt scent


----------



## EAVAngler (Nov 15, 2010)

some place else worth looking at. I've bough shaving soap from her before and was quite pleased:

http://mamabearssoaps.com/


----------

